# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  5  دانشگاه اول ایران از نگاه "سایماگو"/ دانشگاه آزاد در صدر

## Parniya

رئیس مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری، به رتبه های علمی ششم تا دهم برخی از دانشگاههای کشورمان در سال 2013 اشاره کرد.

 	به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، جعفر مهراد گفت: سایماگو نظامی است که دانشگاه ها و  موسسات تحقیقاتی جهان را بر اساس عملکرد پژوهشی در قالب مقالاتی که در  نشریات معتبر بین المللی چاپ می شود ارزیابی و رتبه بندی می کند. 	وی افزود: ارزیابی و رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها بر اساس مقالات علمی توسط ترکیه  تحت عنوان "رتبه بندی آکادمیک بر اساس عملکرد پژوهشی" و رتبه بندی لایدن  در هلند نیز صورت می گیرد. در هر سه نظام یاد شده ملاک ارزیابی تنها مقالات  منتشر شده است، اما هر کدام با روش های مختلف خاص خود عمل رتبه بندی را  انجام می دهند. 	سرپرست ISC ، اظهار داشت: سایماگو جدید ترین رتبه بندی سال 2013 میلادی را  اعلام کرده است. این رتبه بندی مقالات علمی دانشمندان و پژوهشگران در بازه  زمانی 2011 – 2007 را پردازش کرده است.
 	رئیس مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری، افزود: عمده شاخص های مورد  توجه در این رتبه بندی عبارت است از : 1) شاخص برونداد: یعنی تعداد کل  مدارک منتشر شده در نشریات علمی نمایه شده در پایگاه اسکوپوس. نظام سایماگو  داده های مربوط به این مقالات را از اسکوپوس دریافت می کند. 2) شاخص  همکاری بین المللی: حاکی از سهم تولیدات علمی یک موسسه است که در همکاری با  موسسات خارجی تولید شده است.3) شاخص تاثیر نرمال سازی شده: یعنی ارتباط  بین میانگین تاثیر علمی یک موسسه و میانگین جهانی 4) شاخص انتشارات با  کیفیت بالا: نشان دهنده سهم آن قسمت از تولیداتی است که دانشگاه در  پرنفوذترین نشریات علمی دنیا منتشر می کند. 5) شاخص تخصص: نشان دهنده میزان  تمرکز یا پراکندگی موضوعی تولیدات علمی یک موسسه است. 6) شاخص نرخ برتری:  نشان دهنده آن میزان از تولیدات علمی یک موسسه به درصد است که در مجموعه 10  درصد برتر از پراستناد ترین مقالات در رشته های علمی مرتبط با آنان قرار  گرفته اند. 7) شاخص رهبری علمی: نشان دهنده تعداد مقالاتی است که در آن ها  نویسنده مسئول به موسسه مورد نظر تعلق دارد. 	مسئول رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی ایران، افزود: بر اساس شاخص  های بالا، رتبه 5 دانشگاه اول جمهوری اسلامی ایران در سال 2013 میلادی و در  بازه زمانی مورد نظر به ترتیب عبارت است از: دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی، دانشگاه  تهران، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف و دانشگاه صنعتی  امیرکبیر. 	سرپرست ISC ، ادامه داد: رتبه این دانشگاه ها در سطح بین المللی به ترتیب  89، 234، 366، 461 و 513 است که با توجه به رتبه بندی بیش از 2000 دانشگاه  در این نظام رتبه بندی جایگاه درخور توجهی به شمار می آید. 	وی ادامه داد: رتبه منطقه ای 5 دانشگاه نخست جمهوری اسلامی ایران که از آن  ها در این خبر نام بردم عبارت است از( 1، 3، 6، 9 و 13) که این نیز  جایگاهی بسیار رفیع و ارزشمند است. 	مهراد خاطرنشان کرد: وقتی رتبه های ملی، منطقه ای و بین المللی این 5  دانشگاه را در سال 2012 میلادی و در بازه زمانی 2010 – 2006 مقایسه می  کنیم، نتایج درخشانی به دست می آید به این معنی که هر 5 دانشگاه در حالیکه  جایگاه خود را از نظر ملی حفظ کرده اند، اما دانشگاه آزاد در سطح منطقه از  رتبه دو به رتبه یک، دانشگاه تهران از رتبه 5 به رتبه سه، دانشگاه علوم  پزشکی تهران از رتبه 7 به رتبه 6، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف از رتبه 10 به رتبه 9  و دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر از رتبه 16 به رتبه 13 ارتقا یافته اند. این  ارتقا نشان دهنده شکل گیری برنامه های استراتژیک آموزش عالی و تحقیقات علمی  جمهوری اسلامی ایران است. به عبارت دیگر، آماری که از تولید علم ایران  توسط نظام های استنادی گزارش می شود که تا به حال به طور مستمر رو به  افزایش است با نتایج این رتبه بندی تایید می شود. 	به گفته رئیس مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری، رتبه های بعدی در  سال 2013 میلادی اختصاص به دانشگاه تربیت مدرس، دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران،  دانشگاه شیراز، دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی دارد.  رتبه منطقه ای اين 5 دانشگاه برتر در همين سال به ترتيب 17،20، 24، 31 و  32 است. 	سرپرست ISC افزود: مقايسه عملکرد اين 5 دانشگاه از نظر رتبه منطقه ای با  سال 2012 ميلادی و در فاصله سال های 2010-2006 به استثنای دانشگاه تربيت  مدرس و علم و صنعت ايران که در هر دو سال رتبه یکسانی دارند، ارتقاء رتبه  دانشگاه های شيراز از 33 به 24، فردوسی مشهد از 40 به 31 و شهيد بهشتی از  44 به 32 را به وضوح نشان می دهد. 	مهراد ادامه داد: دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان در سال 2013 ميلادی در مقام 11  رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ايران قرار گرفته است در حاليکه رتبه اين دانشگاه در  سال 2012 بر اساس شاخص های اعلام شده در نظام سايماگو رتبه 9 بود. رتبه  های 12 تا 20 در سال 2013 به ترتيب به دانشگاه های شهيد بهشتی (12)، خواجه  نصيرالدين طوسی(13)، تبريز (14)، علوم پزشکی شيراز (15)، علوم پزشکی تبريز  (16)، پيام نور (17)، علوم پزشکی اصفهان (18)، دانشگاه اصفهان (19) و علوم  پزشکی مشهد (20) تعلق دارد. رتبه های منطقه ای اين دانشگاه های برتر ايران  در بين صدها دانشگاه بزرگ و کوچک منطقه به ترتيب 33، 39، 43، 46، 50، 59،  60، 62، 64 و 74 است. 	مسئول رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقيقاتی ايران به اين نکته اشاره کرد  و گفت: چون تعداد دانشگاه ها و مراکز تحقيقاتی کشور که در نظام رتبه بندی  سايماگو حضور دارد بيشتر است، تنها با اعلام رتبه 20 دانشگاه نخست بسنده  کردم. 	سرپرست ISC خاطر نشان کرد: برنامه های راهبردی از سياست های اصولی جمهوری  اسلامی ايران است، برنامه پنج ساله پنجم ، سند چشم انداز، نقشه جامع علمی  کشور و حتی معيارها و شاخص های رتبه بندی ISC به عنوان نقشه راه عمل می  کند. حضور موفق دانشگاه ها در عرصه های توليد علم و نظام های رتبه بندی،  اجرای موفقيت آميز سياست های راهبردی در حوزه های علم و فناوری را می  نماياند. 	مهراد افزود: دولت يازدهم خدمت را در حالی آغاز می کند که حرکت های علمی  در دانشگاه ها و موسسات پژوهشی به دليل تحريم ها متوقف نشده و نمود آن را  می توانيم در رشد دانش های استراتژيک مانند فناوری نانو، بيوتکنولوژی،  فناوری های اطلاعاتی، سلول های بنيادی، فناوری هسته ای، داروسازی، صنايع  نظامی، انرژی های نو و نيز توليد مقالات علمی که روندی صعودی دارند مشاهده  کنيم. رشد تحقيقات علمی تنها به رشته های ياد شده محدود نمی شود بلکه  پيشرفت های حاصل در علوم مهندسی، فيزيک، شيمی، پزشکی، رياضيات، محيط زيست و  اکولوژی نيز در خور توجه است. 	رئيس مرکز منطقه ای اطلاع رسانی علوم و فناوری، ادامه داد: سياست های حاکم  بر توسعه علمی کشور از سوی برنامه ريزان آموزش عالی و تحقيقات علمی در  وزارت علوم با جديت پیگيری می شود و جامعه دانشگاهی اکنون جامعه ای است  متحرک و پويا که تعداد دانشجويان آن نيز رو به افزايش است. 	مهراد گفت: گرچه سهم تحقيق و توسعه از توليد ناخالص داخلی در سال های  گذشته با توجه به پيشرفت های علمی حاضر افزايش پيدا نکرده است، اميدواريم  دولت يازدهم و وزير محترم علوم، تحقيقات و فناوری به اين موضوع با اهميت  توجه ويژه ای معمول کرده تا رشد علمی ايران در دانشگاه ها و موسسات پژوهشی  کشور فراگير و کروی باشد.

----------

